# The cossie's winter top up.



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

As it was a decent enough day,thought may aswell give the old girl a once over..got another 4layers of jett on which takes it to 50+layers now:doublesho

didnt need to use a cleanser as the paint is in pretty good nick so washed,dried,a top up of jett and a final wipedown with glos..here are a few snaps i took.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

:argie::argie::argie:


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Lovely mate! How do you find so many layers of wax? DO you actually hve to wash it or just top it up? My car had a BIG detail recently (Pics soon), and I want to give it another wash soon and then top it up!


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice clean cossie you have right there. Time to put it into hibernation tho soon, when the winter comes properly and the gritters are out


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> :argie::argie::argie:


:thumb::thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

moonstone mo said:


> :thumb::thumb:


take me a while to catch you up though - only got three layers of jett on my car so far


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I love seeing pics of this car! 

Looking spot on as usual


----------



## clokey (Oct 13, 2010)

Stunning. As said mist be hibernation time soon


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

woodybeefcake said:


> Lovely mate! How do you find so many layers of wax? DO you actually hve to wash it or just top it up? My car had a BIG detail recently (Pics soon), and I want to give it another wash soon and then top it up!


Thanks mate,the car gets washed before it sees any top up,the jett is so easy to apply i find myself toping it up every wash:thumb: some say you cant tell the diffrence after 6 or so layers but i have to disagree.



Streeto said:


> Nice clean cossie you have right there. Time to put it into hibernation tho soon, when the winter comes properly and the gritters are out


Cheers mate..no hibernating for this old girl,been my daily hack the last 4years


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> take me a while to catch you up though - only got three layers of jett on my car so far


Wont be long now matebeen layering up since the summer mate so i had a bit of a head start


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Dipesh said:


> I love seeing pics of this car!
> 
> Looking spot on as usual


Cheers dipesh.


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

clokey said:


> Stunning. As said mist be hibernation time soon


Not for this ol girl mate


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

jett is so easy to use its hard not to put down umpteen layers


----------



## Hunty (May 21, 2009)

Stunning mate! Jett is just as easy to apply as detailing spray, brilliant stuff, still my dream car!


----------



## mundo (Sep 7, 2010)

i love these cars

them wheels look brand fire new

superb

mundo


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> jett is so easy to use its hard not to put down umpteen layers





Hunty said:


> Stunning mate! Jett is just as easy to apply as detailing spray, brilliant stuff, still my dream car!


Eaxctly chaps,hence why i always reach for it..and i must say each layer does add a little something.


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

That is fordy porn lol love it


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Daily hack you must be repainting it every year???! how have you kept it this clean on the UK roads, surely it would of rotted away :O


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Streeto said:


> Daily hack you must be repainting it every year???! how have you kept it this clean on the UK roads, surely it would of rotted away :O


:lol:..just gets pamperd mate and try and keep on top of it:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

These stood out a mile in there day but now they are barely noticed till they open up.
Lovelly motor love motors that seam very staid and sedate but breath fire if needed.
Great stuff


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

james_death said:


> These stood out a mile in there day but now they are barely noticed till they open up.
> Lovelly motor love motors that seam very staid and sedate but breath fire if needed.
> Great stuff


Know what you mean mate.

i must admit i do like the whole understated look of them compared to todays modern performance cars.


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

it's so nice to see a classic cossie being well looked after!!!


----------



## Rick74 (May 31, 2009)

I love looking at this car,its a credit to the owner,looks brand new,love it.


----------



## Vectra Singh (Oct 23, 2007)

That is immaculate mate!


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Thats looks fantastic!! :argie:


----------



## Ross08 (Apr 8, 2008)

Possibly my favourite ever DW car. This is one gorgeous Cossie - from the days of _proper_ Fords!

Great job!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

That's stunning!!

How are you getting on with the Hankook's? I have been literally tearing the tread off mine with excessive cornering speeds and wheelspin!!! They are a bit too soft for cars with decent amounts of torque.

They spin up very easily.

Such a pristine example. Love it.


----------



## mjd (Dec 18, 2006)

There isnt a word worthy enough to describe that car. Tis a credit to you sir


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2010)

:argie::argie: looks stunning!! i had a run around a track in one of these 2day, great motor!


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

RussZS said:


> That's stunning!!
> 
> How are you getting on with the Hankook's? I have been literally tearing the tread off mine with excessive cornering speeds and wheelspin!!! They are a bit too soft for cars with decent amounts of torque.
> 
> ...


Cheers Russ.hankooks so far have been good,very sticky tyre and like you said are abit wheelspin happy,even in the dry the backs let go!!!

also noticed not many tyre dressings seem to work well on them!


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

:argie::argie::argie:

Best colour, stunning stunning car!

Have fallen back in love with Werksat myself, had forgotten how easy it is to use, and such fantastic results. Got about 6 or 7 coats on the old Galaxy now


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

I thought this was a stunner in any event until I read that it's your daily at which point my jaw hit the deck - my hat's well & truly off to you mate :thumb:


----------



## MrReynolds (Jun 14, 2010)

Absolutey in love with this car! - The wheels are amazing, there so mint! Credit to the old girl keeping her on the road as the daily driver.


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

AndyC said:


> I thought this was a stunner in any event until I read that it's your daily at which point my jaw hit the deck - my hat's well & truly off to you mate :thumb:


Thank you mate..i should really park it up over the winter but walking past it each morning is too much temptation just try my best and keep on top of it.


----------



## toosmiles (May 5, 2007)

gawjus motor m8
a dumb question though-what products are you using to top up?
cheers


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

toosmiles said:


> gawjus motor m8
> a dumb question though-what products are you using to top up?
> cheers


Thanks mate.
Products used are werkstat acrylic jett and glos.every now and then i use the fk425 if its a quick one.:thumb:


----------



## toosmiles (May 5, 2007)

thanks for the reply m8
2 more things-where can i purchase these from?
my car had AG SRP-HD Wax about 3 months ago,can i just slap on the acrylic jett then the gloss?


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

toosmiles said:


> thanks for the reply m8
> 2 more things-where can i purchase these from?
> my car had AG SRP-HD Wax about 3 months ago,can i just slap on the acrylic jett then the gloss?


Can be purchased from polishedbliss who are traders on here.u just missed a cracking deal on the 2,was buy one get one free:doublesho

The jett will sit on most things that are acrylic based but not sure it will go on over the hd wax maybe best to strip it off and then apply the jett,think the whole werkstat kit is still on special offer.:thumb:


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

I like that - really quite a lot.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

toosmiles said:


> thanks for the reply m8
> 2 more things-where can i purchase these from?
> my car had AG SRP-HD Wax about 3 months ago,can i just slap on the acrylic jett then the gloss?


Don't put a sealant on top of a wax. Feel free to email me with details of your car and I can advise as to the use of Werkstat Acrylic.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Loving that! bet the sheeting of the water is pretty good too! :doublesho


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Clark @ PB said:


> Loving that! bet the sheeting of the water is pretty good too! :doublesho


Cheers Clark..as for sheeting mate by time i have gone round the car with the pw,its more or less dry.lol..beads like a good un too..then just all rolls off when i drive away.:thumb:

P.s recived the the order today,thanks very much.


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

:argie: Mint


----------



## coopersworks (Dec 8, 2009)

50 layers LOL


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

coopersworks said:


> 50 layers LOL


54:lol:


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Just fabulous, that sir is a great motor in great nick, well done to you and a little bit jealous.


----------



## Clb Ltd (Apr 24, 2007)

WOW :argie:


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Cheers peeps.


----------



## Mr_Scisco (Oct 22, 2009)

Spot on. Is it still stock under the bonet or have you added anything, got any pics? always nice to see a cossie engine. Fantastic looking car you have there.


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Mr_Scisco said:


> Spot on. Is it still stock under the bonet or have you added anything, got any pics? always nice to see a cossie engine. Fantastic looking car you have there.


Cheers buddy:thumb:

Nothing too mental,nice usable stage 3 power,heres a few..


----------



## Mr_Scisco (Oct 22, 2009)

Very nice. Like I said, good to a cossie engine with a few essential mods. Wish they made them like this today. Too much plastic inside engine bays these days.

Cheers for posting them up :thumb:


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Mr_Scisco said:


> Very nice. Like I said, good to a cossie engine with a few essential mods. Wish they made them like this today. Too much plastic inside engine bays these days.
> 
> Cheers for posting them up :thumb:


No probs mate

And agree with you 100%:thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Mr_Scisco said:


> Too much plastic inside engine bays these days.


Also agree. Benefits are much, much easier cleaning though, and it's relatively easy to get a modern engine looking nicely detailed and a doddle to maintain it compared to 'old school' motors where everything's on display. I've seen a few new cars where you lift the bonnet and it's like 'hunt the engine' lol! barely any visible trace of anything mechanical at all, it's just all huge swathes of plastic and few hoses.


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Viper said:


> Also agree. Benefits are much, much easier cleaning though, and it's relatively easy to get a modern engine looking nicely detailed and a doddle to maintain it compared to 'old school' motors where everything's on display. I've seen a few new cars where you lift the bonnet and it's like 'hunt the engine' lol! barely any visible trace of anything mechanical at all, it's just all huge swathes of plastic and few hoses.


LOL think you just described the under bonnet of my brothers bmw:lol::thumb:


----------

